# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  مشکل با پرينترهاي جديد hp

## h_mohamadi

سلام بچه ها خسته نباشد
من برنامه اي دارم که پرنت آن با Quick Reports است اما با پرينتر هاي جديد hp مثل p1005 اين مشکل هست که تا يک با از word پرينت گرفته نشود از برنامه نمي توان پرينت گرفت.
ممنون مي شوم من را راهنمايي کنيد.

----------


## etedali

> با پرينتر هاي جديد hp مثل p1005 اين مشکل هست که تا يک با از word پرينت گرفته نشود از برنامه نمي توان پرينت گرفت.


این مشکل بعید میشه از پرینتر باشه این اشکال نرم افزاری رهستش البته نه نرم افزاری که نوشتی قیل از پرینت تنظیمات مربوط به پرینتر را تست کن ببین درست باشه

----------


## samprp

این جوری که معلومه برنامه ورد یک سری تنظیمات اولیه رو انجام می ده
و برا اینه که تو بعدش می تونی با برنامت پرینت بگیری . 
ببین اون تنظیمات اولیه چی هستن که ورد انجام می دن .

----------


## h_mohamadi

سلام بچه ها ممنمن از راهنمایتان
اما من هم دنبال همان تنظیمات اولیه هستم. کسی هست من را راهنمایی کند. چون من هم با fastreport و quicreport کا کردم ولی حتما باید یک بار با wore یا یک text فایل ÷رینت گرفت تا در دلفی بتوان پرینت گرفت.
ممنون می شوم من را راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## etedali

از قسمت Dialog باید گزینه PrinterSetupDialog را روی فرمت بزار  و با یک باتن صداش بزن وتنظیمات اولیه را انجام بده در ضمن در QuickRep وقتی روی صفحه QR دابل کلیک کنی وارد تنظیمات کاغذ میشب اونجا زا هم ببین درست باشه

----------


## h_mohamadi

سلام آقای  etedali من منظورتان از تنظیمات اولیه را نمی فهمم چون من تنظیمات را به صورت دستوری انجام می دهم اما مشکل من این است که تا در word پرینت گرفته نشود هرچه از طرف برنامه پرینت ارسال می شود از فایل های پرینتی که در پرینتر منتظر پرینت است پاک می شود
لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## etedali

دستوراتی که برای تنظیمات می فرستید را اگر امکان داره بنویسید در ضمن یک Exe از برنامه تون اگر براتون مقدوره بگذارید تا مشکلتان را دقیقا ببینم چیه؟

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اين را تست كن شما پرينتر Laser Jet 2000 را نصب كن و با آن تست كن حل مي شه

----------


## مینا موسوی

مشکل از نصب ویندوز یا پرینتره.
ویندوزت رو عوض کن و پرینتر رو دوباره در حالت complit نصب کن حتما درست میشه اگه نشد مشکل از درایور پرینتره یا اصل نیست یا درست نصب نمی کنی.
و بعد از نصب ویندوز مجدد بدون نصب برنامه وورد امتحان کن ببین چی میشه.؟؟!

----------


## h_mohamadi

بچه ها من مشکلم با پرینتر p1005 , p1006 شرکت hp است البته فکر می کنم مشکل hp است چون من با fastreport هم تست کردم همین بود چون فکر کردم مشکل QuickRep است

----------


## Hsimple11

از حالا دیگه فکر میکنم بی ارتباط با دلفیه. در بخض دیگری سوالتون رو مطرح کنید.

----------


## omid_delphi2

سلام
من همین مشکل را دارم
ظاهرا مشکل مربوط به سری جدید پرینترهای hp است
چون با 1018 مشکلی ندارد از داخل برنامه که با دلفی و مخصوصا fastreport نوشته شده باشد این اشکال وجود دارد و تا یک پرینت با ورد نگیری حل نمیشه
اگر دوستان راه حلی دارند کمک کنند

----------


## behzad_dr

این مشکل رو من هم داشتم البته با پرینتر hp 1200 -- اما رفع شد ... مشکل شما اینه که درایور پرینتر رو درست نصب نکردی ..منظورم اینه باید درایور پرینتر رو توسط autorun اچ پی نصب کنید .. تا درست خروجی بگیری   ..

----------


## h_mohamadi

آقاي behzad_dr من با 1020 و ... مشکلي ندارم از لحاظ نصب هم مطمئن هستم چون ابتدا پرينتر را خاموش و سپس از autorun اچ پی شروع به نصب مي کنم و پيش مي روم تا به مرحله اي مي رسد که پيغام مي دهد پرينتر را روشن کنيد و سپس پرينتر را روشن مي کنم فکر مي کنم اين روش نصب پرينتر  را به صورت کامل نصب مي کند شما اگر راه حلي دارد خبر بدهيد . منونم


پچه بيايد با هم اين مشکل را حل کنيم

----------


## omid_delphi2

مشکل در نصب درایور نیست چون بقیه برنامه ها مخصوصا ورد درست پرینت میگیرد
ضمنا اگر با ورد یک پرینت بگیرید بر از داخل برنامه پرینت بفرستیم چاپ درست انجام میشود
مشکل زمانی است که پس از لود ویندوز ابتدا با برنامه پرینت بفرستیم

----------


## vcldeveloper

توی فوروم FastReport بپرسید، شاید راه حلی بهتون پیشنهاد کنند، یا در نسخه های آینده برطرف کنند.

----------


## h_mohamadi

آقای کشاورز من با QUICK REPORT هم همین مشکل را دارم من چی کار کنم؟ احتمالا مشکل HP است

----------


## samprp

ببیند اگه امکانش هست تو داکیومنت پرینتز یه نگاهی بندازید .
ممکنه یه سری تنظیماتی باشه که ورد چون نرم افزار بزرگی هست از اونا با خبره . 

در ضمن با notepad هم تست کنید . ببینید می شه چیزی باهاش چاپ کرد .

----------


## omid_delphi2

کسی دیگه راهی پیدا نکرده؟

----------


## h_mohamadi

کسي غير از من به اين مشکل نخورده؟؟؟
کسي در اين مورد به جواب نرسيده؟؟؟

----------


## h_mohamadi

دوستان این مشکل به این صورت است که اگر با این نوع پرینتر ها تا یک بار در word پرینت نگیری با هر کامپوننت گزارش سازی که کار کنی پیغام پرینت برای پرینتر فرستاده می شود(در کنترل پنل منوی printer and fax) اما به صورت اتوماتیک پاک می گردد . اما اگر در word پرینت بگیری دیگر در حافظه پرینتر مانده و هر بار که  از دلفی پرینت بفرستی برنامه پرینت می گیرد.

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
لطفا اين موردها را در قسمت گزارش گيري دلفي مطرح كنيد.
آخرين درايور پرينتر را از سايت سازنده پريتنتر دانلود كن و نصب كن خيلي از مشكلات مربوط به باگهاي درايورهاي پرينتر است من همين ديروز يك مشكل داشتم كه با درايور جديد حل كردم.
البته اين نكته را چندين بار گفتم و QR خيلي باگ دارد RB قديمي ترين است و باگهايش بسيار كم است شايد FR هم همان باگ را داشته باشدكه شما تست كرديد؟!

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

> دوستان این مشکل به این صورت است که اگر با این نوع پرینتر ها تا یک بار در word پرینت نگیری با هر کامپوننت گزارش سازی که کار کنی پیغام پرینت برای پرینتر فرستاده می شود(در کنترل پنل منوی printer and fax) اما به صورت اتوماتیک پاک می گردد . اما اگر در word پرینت بگیری دیگر در حافظه پرینتر مانده و هر بار که  از دلفی پرینت بفرستی برنامه پرینت می گیرد.


سلام
ما خودمان پرينترهاي مختلف را مي فروشيم و با مشكلات چاپ ورد شما برخورد نكرديم! مشكلاتمان با روش گفته شده من در بالا حل شده.

RB مستقيم از داريور پرينتر براي چاپ استفاده مي كند اگر داريور مشكل نداشته باشد RB هم در چاپ مشكل ندارد ،اگر داريور مشكل داشته باشد پس RB هم در چاپ مشكل پيدا مي كند.
آخرين داريور سازند خود پرينتر توصيه من و RB Support است!

----------


## h_mohamadi

سلام بچه ها
بالاخره بعد از مدت ها من مشکل 1006 و 1005 را در فست ريپورت و کوئيک ريپورت حل کردم.
هر کسي خواست پيغام خصوصي بدهد تا جواب دهم
 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :تشویق:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> هر کسي خواست پيغام خصوصي بدهد تا جواب دهم


مگه تا امروز که در این تالار سوال می پرسیدید، جواب سوالاتتان را در پیام خصوصی دریافت می کردید، که الان انتظار دارید دیگران برایتان پیام خصوصی بفرستند تا مشکلشان را حل کنید؟!

----------


## aradsystem

با قرار دادن عنوان برای گزارش این مشکل برطرف میشود.

----------


## asadsheidaharzand

> سلام بچه ها
> بالاخره بعد از مدت ها من مشکل 1006 و 1005 را در فست ريپورت و کوئيک ريپورت حل کردم.
> هر کسي خواست پيغام خصوصي بدهد تا جواب دهم


سلام

چرا همينجا نمي گيد خب؟ :افسرده:

----------


## aradsystem

> سلام
> 
> چرا همينجا نمي گيد خب؟


دوست عزیز من که جواب دادم.

توی خاصیت های ریپورت یه قسمت هست با عنوان Title Report . یک عنوان براش بزارید این مشکل برطرف میشه.  :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## محسن م

> دوست عزیز من که جواب دادم.
> 
> توی خاصیت های ریپورت یه قسمت هست با عنوان Title Report . یک عنوان براش بزارید این مشکل برطرف میشه.


دوست عزیز این title report کجاست من که پیداش نکردم. :گیج:

----------

